# Software > OpenWrt >  client openwrt router ολα οκ ενα μικρο προβλημα με bgp......

## tripkaos

bgp!!!!!!!!!!
δεν ξερω πως να το σεταρω....
ειδα το τυτοριαλ του ngia αλλα δεν τα καταλαβα πολυ καλα...
εγω παω στον dti o dti για να παει πχ στον ngia εχει ενα static ωραια?
ο ngia εχει ενα bblink με τον πχ spirosco ο dti πρεπει να δηλωσει οτι για να παει στον spirosco πρεπει να περασει απο τον ngia ωραια?
δηλαδη
dti 10.0.0.1 η ip του
next hop ngia 10.0.1.1 η ip του
next hop spirosco 10.0.2.1 η ip του

αυτο πως θα το γραψω?σε bgp μορφη?
αυτη την στιγμη βλεπω μονο το sub του dti 10.37.56.0-63
και το δικο μου 10.37.56.104-111
και βλεπω οσους υπαρχουν σε αυτα τα sub απο εκει bblinks τιποτα...

απο το pc μου...

----------


## tripkaos

! -*- bgp -*-
!
! BGPd sample configuratin file
!
! $Id: bgpd.conf.sample,v 1.1.1.1 2002/12/13 20:15:29 paul Exp $
!
hostname bgpd
password zebra
enable password
!
!bgp mulitple-instance
!
router bgp 2482
bgp router-id 10.37.56.40
network 10.0.0.0/8
! neighbor 10.x.x.x remote-as xxxx
! neighbor 10.x.x.x route-map set-nexthop out
! neighbor 10.x.x.x ebgp-multihop
! neighbor 10.x.x.x next-hop-self
!
access-list all permit any
!
route-map set-nexthop permit 10
match ip address all
! set ip next-hop 10.x.x.x
!
!log file bgpd.log
!
!log stdout

----------


## ysam

Εχεις εκτός από dti και άλλο link?

----------


## Achille

ΑΡΓΚ, τι network 10.0.0.0/8 βρε τριπάκο, που το είδες αυτό; Εκεί βάζεις το class-c που σου ανοίκει για να το ανακοινώσεις, δεν είναι σαν το OSPF...

Για να τρέξεις BGP πρέπει να είσαι backbone κόμβος και να έχεις class-c. Αν δεν έχεις, δεν τρέχεις!

Κλείστο σε παρακαλώ πολύ, ένα απλό static route προς τον dti αρκεί.

----------


## ysam

Ποιό είναι το subnet σου να το βάλω στον dti.. και βάλε ένα 

route add -net 10.0.0.0 gw <ip tou apenanti akrou> 
η ένα default-route στην IP του απέναντη άκρο 

...για να τελειώνουμε.

-Γιάννης

----------


## tripkaos

ρε παιδια μακαρι να ταν τοσο ευκολο...
πειτε τι route να βαλω?
του dti η gw 10.37.56.1
εχω το wrt54g στο 10.37.56.40
το subnet μου ειναι 10.37.56.104-111

και που να τα βαλω?
στο pc?
στο wrt?
υποψην οτι το wrt54g routarei 4 sub ενα σε καθε port

ετσι το 10.37.56.104-111 θα σπασει σε δυο κομματια
10.37.56.104-107
10.37.56.108-111
και θα προσθεθουν και αλλα 2 4αρια αγνωστα μεχρι στιγμης...

----------


## ysam

Θέλω ένα σχέδιο για να καταλάβω. 

Πόσα Lan πίσο από το wrt σου και γιατί πρέπει να είναι σε διαφορετικά αντί να είναι ένα Lan.

-Γιάννης

PS. Sorry είμαι και λίγο ζαλισμένος από την δουλειά..

----------


## tripkaos

wrt54g(wifi)39--------(εσωτερικα στο wrt54g σε client mode και να παιζεις με 4 pc θες μια ip σε καθε eth σαν gw μια για καθε pc...)οποτε με 16αρι sub εχουμε

wrt eth1 = net 10.0.0.0 ip 10.0.0.1(σαν gw την ip τις eth1 του wrt<--->pc 10.0.0.2) broadcast 10.0.0.3
wrt eth2 = net 10.0.0.4 ip 10.0.0.5(σαν gw την ip τις eth2 του wrt<--->pc 10.0.0.6) broadcast 10.0.0.7
wrt eth3 = net 10.0.0.8 ip 10.0.0.9(σαν gw την ip τις eth3 του wrt<--->pc 10.0.0.10) broadcast 10.0.0.11
wrt eth4 = net 10.0.0.12 ip 10.0.0.13(σαν gw την ip τις eth4 του wrt<--->pc 10.0.0.14) broadcast 10.0.0.15

ετσι μονο μπορω να παιζω σε client mode με 4 pc απο πισω χωρις προβλημα...

καταλαβες...

τις ip τις πηρα σαν παραδειγμα....

----------


## mindfox

Sorry, αλλά πνίγεσαι μέσα σε μια κουταλιά νερό.

Δεν είναι ανάγκη να δουλέψεις την κάθε πόρτα του WRT σαν ξεχωριστό VLAN.

Άσε το bridge που είναι ενεργοποιημένο από default, βάλε πάνω τα pcάκια σου και βάλε στο WRT σαν gateway την IP του dti router (στο Wireless-if) και στα PCάκια, βάλε την IP της ethrnet του WRT

Και τελείωσε η υπόθεση

----------


## enaon

tripkaos έχει δίκιο. Το setup που υπάρχει στο how-to, είναι για άλλη κατάσταση από την δική σου ακόμα. 
Αν θές να χρησιμοποιήσεις το openwrt, αλλά για την δική σου περίπτωση, στείλε μου ένα σχεδιάγραμμα με το δίκτυο σου όπως θα ήθελες να είναι, και θα σου στείλω ένα S41-network να βάλεις.

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> ρε παιδια μακαρι να ταν τοσο ευκολο...
> πειτε τι route να βαλω?


O dti τρέχει και OSPF για τους clients του. Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείς και εσύ OSPF ?? Εγώ αυτό κάνω

----------


## tripkaos

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από tripkaos
> 
> ρε παιδια μακαρι να ταν τοσο ευκολο...
> πειτε τι route να βαλω?
> 
> 
> O dti τρέχει και OSPF για τους clients του. Γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιείς και εσύ OSPF ?? Εγώ αυτό κάνω


για πλακα ειπα να βαλω ospf στο chat και μονο που δεν με κανανε kill


enaon ok θα φτιαξω και θα το κανω ποστ...

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

> για πλακα ειπα να βαλω ospf στο chat και μονο που δεν με κανανε kill


Άμα ο dti δεν ήθελε οι clients του α χρησιμοποιούνε OSPF, τότε πολύ απλά θα τον σταματούσε να παίζει και στον router του. Από την στιγμή όμως που λειτουργεί, σημαίνει πως δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## ysam

@under...

Μην το πιέζεις πολύ αυτό το θέμα.. είναι λίγα τα ψωμάκια του ospf και είναι λάθος εξ'αρχής να τρέχουν οι clients routing protocols.. Δεν έχει νόημα.. 

-Γιάννης

----------


## uNdErTaKeR

Μιας και τώρα έχω αρχίσει να ασχολούμαι με OSPF και επειδή σκοπεύουμε να στήσουμε και το ασύρματο της Τρίπολης και θέλουμε να κάνουμε εξαρχής σωστή δουλειά, μπορείς να εξηγήσεις λίγο γιατί είναι λάθος;

Και εγώ αλλά και ο outliner έχουμε πάρει ένα 8άρι subnet από τον dti. Οπότε για να βλέπει το 8άρι το υπόλοιπο δίκτυο αλλά και για να με βλέπουν γιατί να μην παίξουμε με OSPF ??
Να το γυρίσουμε δηλαδή σε BGP ?? 
Αν ναι,γιατί; 
Επίσης, τα static routes δεν είναι χειρότερα?

----------


## ysam

θεωρείς ένα static route στο μηχάνημά σου χειρότερο από το να ξεκινήσεις το οποιοδείποτε routing protocol?

Ενα routing protocol χρησημοποιείτε για δύο λόγους.

1> όταν δεν μπορείς να διαχειριστείς μεγάλες ποσσότητες από routes
2> οταν έχεις δυναμικά routes στο δίκτυό σου και δίκτυα που ανά πάσα στιγμή δεν τα ξέρεις.

Στην περίπτωση ενός client αυτό που θέλει είναι να έχει ένα route που να τον βγάζει προς τα έξω από το ένα και μοναδικό Link που έχει. Δλδ το default route. Αν πάλι έχεις και μία adsl ας πούμε τότε δύο routes, το default προς το modem και το 10.0.0.0/8 προς το wireless. 

Από την άλλη πλευρά ο router του dti έχουν ένα static route για το δικτυό σου (το subnetaki) προς το wireless.. 

Τα πράγματα είναι απλά μην το κουράζεται.. Αν θέλετε να το βάλετε για να παίξετε ευχαρίστος αλλά όχι γιατί χρειάζεται.. 

-Γιάννης

----------


## tripkaos

ysam ακομα ομως δεν μου ειπες...

απο το wrt54g προς το pc μου περναει μονο το subnet του δαμιανου στο pc μου...

δηλαδη απο 10.37.56.0-------εως------10.37.56.249

μονο αυτα βλεπω απο το pc μου....

πες μου τι static να βαλω?

το wrt54g βλεπει τα παντα...

για να δω αν παιζει το pc μου οταν ενεργοποιησα το zebra και το ospfd για ενα λεπτο επαιζε...τα εβλεπε ολα κανονικα...τωρα ειναι off...

το πμ το ειδες?θα γινει αυτο που ζητησα?

----------


## Pater_Familias

> ysam ακομα ομως δεν μου ειπες...
> 
> απο το wrt54g προς το pc μου περναει μονο το subnet του δαμιανου στο pc μου...
> 
> δηλαδη απο 10.37.56.0-------εως------10.37.56.249
> 
> μονο αυτα βλεπω απο το pc μου....
> 
> πες μου τι static να βαλω?
> ...


Βάλε static την ip της ethernet θύρας του wrt54g σου σε όλα τα pc σου.

----------


## tripkaos

ετσι θελω να γινει...
αλλα αν δεν μπορει να γινει τοτε θελω 16αρι sub σωστα?

----------


## enaon

Τα PC σου συνέδεσε τα στις πόρτες 1-4 , με διευθύνσεις 
1.	10.37.56.106 mask 255.255.255.248 gw 10.37.56.105
2.	10.37.56.107 mask 255.255.255.248 gw 10.37.56.105
3.	10.37.56.108 mask 255.255.255.248 gw 10.37.56.105
4.	10.37.56.109 mask 255.255.255.248 gw 10.37.56.105

Βάλε αυτό για S41-network, με τα σωστά gw και ip για το modem σου.

Θα έχεις 3 interfaces. Ένα για την dsl, ενα για awmn( wireless), και ενα με 4πλο swith για τοπικό δίκτυο. Για να δείς awmn, πρέπει ο dti να βάλει στο linux του το
route add -net 10.37.56.104 netmask 255.255.255.248 gw 10.37.56.40



#!/bin/sh

ifconfig br0 down #disables default bridge br0

brctl delbr br0 #deletes default bridge br0
#
insmod adm.o #loads admcfg module
#
admcfg port0 PVID:1 vlan1 #sets port0 (internet) #for several reasons it is better to leave that as vlan1.
admcfg port1 PVID:0 vlan0 #sets port1 as vlan0
admcfg port2 PVID:0 vlan0 #sets port2 as vlan0
admcfg port3 PVID:0 vlan0 #sets port3 as vlan0
admcfg port4 PVID:0 vlan0 #sets port4 as vlan0
# 
vconfig add eth0 0 #creates vlans
vconfig add eth0 1
#vconfig add eth0 2
#vconfig add eth0 3
#vconfig add eth0 4
# 
#assign ip addresses
ifconfig vlan1 192.168.1.10 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255 up #port labeled internet
ifconfig vlan0 10.37.56.105 netmask 255.255.255.248 broadcast 10.37.56.111 up #port labeled port1,2,3,4
#
ifconfig eth2 10.37.56.40 netmask 255.255.255.192 broadcast 10.37.56.63 up #wireless port
#
#route delete -net default #deletes default gateway route that might have been entered by nvram through S40network
#route add -net default gw x.x.x.x # x.x.x.x is your adsl modem ip. adds default route
#route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw x.x.x.x #x.x.x.x is dti's router. adds routes for awmn. dti must add static route.
#usr/sbin/snmpd #loads netsnmp-server
#sets wifi config
wl ap 0
wl txpwr 2
wl txant 0
wl antdiv 0
wl channel 7
wl ssid awmn
wl join awmn

----------


## mindfox

Tripkaos,

το ότι δεν βλέπεις τα subnets από μια route print εντολή, δε σημαίνει ότι δεν έχεις πρόσβαση σε αυτά.

Πάρε για παράδειγμα τη σύνδεσή σου στο Internet. Ο αριθμός των subnets που υπάρχουν είναι αστρονομικός, εσύ όμως από ένα route print, θα δεις μόνο ένα host route προς τον access-server του ISP που συνδέεσαι, καθώς και ένα default gateway προς την IP που πήρε το modem σου.

Πως μπορείς και έχεις επικοινωνία;

Πολύ απλά. Στη μία περίπτωση (δυναμικό routing) ενημερώνεσαι για τα subnets καθώς και από πια διαδρομή θα πρέπει να πάει το πακέτο των δεδομένων για να φτάσει (σε περίπτωση που έχεις περισσότερες από μία) ενώ στην περίπτωση του στατικού routing, απλά δίνεις οδηγία στο router σου ότι για το/τα subnets που του δηλώνεις (ή για όλα όσα δεν ξέρεις στην περίπτωση του default gateway) θα πάνε από τη διαδρομή που έχεις επιλέξει εσύ.

Ο λόγος που υπήρχε δυναμικό routing στους clients μέχρι τώρα δεν ήταν διότι χρειαζόταν, αλλά περισσότερο γιατί πάρα πολλοί clients ήθελαν να βλέπουν το routing table (λάθος τακτική, συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον ysam).
Κατά τα άλλα, δεν χρειάζεται (και μεταξύ μας δεν πρέπει, αφού δεν υπάρχει λόγος να γίνεται γιατί να χάνουμε resources; ) να υπάρχει δυναμικό routing μεταξύ client - BB node.

Ελπίζω να σε κάλυψα

----------


## tripkaos

Ευχαριστω με οσους ασχοληθηκαν με το θεμα...
παω να κανω εφαρμογη και θα σας πω αποτελεσματα...
επισης ευχαριστω πολυ τον enaon που ασχοληθηκε με το openwrt...

----------


## tripkaos

ολα οκ!!!!

ευχαριστω πολυ οσους ασχοληθηκαν με το θεμα και ειδικα τον enaon!!!

το προτεινω ανεπυφυλακτα σε οσους client εχουν wrt54g-gs!!!και θελουν πανω 2 pc+
τερμα τα pc απο πισω(εκτος και αν θελετε για services)...

βεβαια bgp και παλι bgp σε ολα τα AP!!!!

----------

